# Building a Pit



## FAY (May 22, 2009)

Thought the following may be handy.


----------



## redbellybite (May 22, 2009)

Awwwww faysee at first I saw PIT and thought BRAD ......
good post anyway


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (May 22, 2009)

wow...thanks


----------



## thenicewitch (May 22, 2009)

Love the idea with the doors.


----------



## caustichumor (May 22, 2009)

Looks great, (and it might even comply with any new DECC enclosure guidelines ;-) ) It's always good to see such thought put into the animals needs ...


----------



## pythons73 (May 22, 2009)

The pit looks amazing Fay,well done.At what price roughly did the lot cost you.Also what will you be keeping in there..


----------



## FAY (May 22, 2009)

We built this a few years ago now and cannot remember the total cost.
We keep EWD's, Barbata, Eastern blueys, short and long neck turtles and cunninghams in there.


----------



## gecko-mad (May 22, 2009)

you put all those in there and they live together happily?


----------



## TWENTY B (May 22, 2009)

grrr. On my phone. Can't see it till i get home to the laptop.


----------



## FAY (May 23, 2009)

Thought I would put this as a 'sticky' as it may give some people good ideas on building one.


----------



## TWENTY B (May 24, 2009)

any chance of some current pics of the enclosure?
interested in seeing how the plants have grown in.


----------



## getarealdog (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pits*

95% finished, first attempt at pits, pretty happy.


----------



## owcurat (Jun 8, 2009)

Don't forget to check your local pool fencing regulations as in some areas ponds deeper than 300mm are considered a drowning risk and you are legal obliged to treat them as such.


----------



## licky (Jun 8, 2009)

Getarealdog that looks great. thats what i wanna do for womas


----------



## getarealdog (Jun 9, 2009)

Licky-pits designed for tigers,red belly's & copperheads. Am in the wrong state for womas to go outside! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## lizardsNturtles (Jun 29, 2009)

you wouldnt want to get stolen would you no one would dare take a tiger in the midde of night


----------



## contos (Sep 27, 2009)

if you have a pit in a shady area can you just use artificial heating?


----------



## wiz-fiz (Sep 27, 2009)

i dont get the thing with the rat proofing, how does it work and do u lay the ird wire in first and then the pebbles over it, or the pebbles under it? thanks for sharing this with us fay, really appreciate it.


Will


----------



## FAY (Sep 27, 2009)

Yes, Wil.
You dig a trench....lay bird wire and then pebbles.
You also need that for drainage.
You don't want to have a downpour and your pit floods.


----------



## hoppyone (Apr 5, 2010)

They look great cant wait to finnish mine?


----------



## smegalreptileboy (Apr 7, 2010)

nice pics of ur pits they are cool


----------



## Carney (Jun 22, 2010)

i have seen your pit up close fay truly awesome if anyone gets a chance u wont be disappointed


----------



## mebebrian (Jul 4, 2010)

Looks awesome, ever had any problems with birds or cats?


----------



## giggle (Sep 27, 2010)

OMG this is incredible! I will be using these ideas when I finally... if ever... own my own home  For now... I get to use one of those veggie garden colourbond things.


----------



## Simonious (Jan 25, 2011)

*building enclosure*

hey guys.

i am currently building an enclosure for my blue tongue but i need to buy glass and get it cut for me, im making gliding glass doors.

could anyone recommend a place around liverpool,NSW please?

thanks for anything guys,

simon


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Jan 25, 2011)

Fay - ur back yard and setups look great !!!

getarealdog- nice setup - here little kiddy put ya hand in here with the black snake ha ha ha


----------



## norwich (Mar 25, 2011)

high guys building back boards for enclosures three colour ranges ayres rock rainforest sydney basin sand stone come in 1200 by 600 sizes 50-75 mm thick fully completed in stone realistic look all water proof so can be cleaned thick layer frontage all natural products used no resins etc all enviormentally frendly hand made in newcastle ring for price and pictures wont be disapointed can ship for aroun 15-20 dollars aus wide work out to be from 7-10 kg in weight very hardy thick layer coated four times with heavy coat with water proofing agent in corporated a lot better than paying for imports 450 by450 mm 50-60 dollars etc these are desighed to look like australian rocks not plastic fakes call mick on 0413811505


----------

